# Ultegra 9 spd RD 6500 compatability



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Currently have an Ultegra 9 speed 6500 system
on my bike and want to replace the rear derailleur.
Having a little trouble finding a new RD6500. Are
there any other Shimano rear derailleurs which may
be substituted?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I believe any of the ten speeds will work fine. 
It was on the off road side of the house that shimano did a major change in cable pull ratios between their 9 spd and ten spd systems. 

Bill


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

105 (5500) and Dura Ace (7700) will work perfectly too.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Yep, any Shimano 9 or 10 speed rear derailler will work.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> Yep, any Shimano 9 or 10 speed rear derailler will work.


Any 8 or 9 speed shimano derailleur, any 10 speed road derailleur


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

in order to use 10 spd derailleur you just have to crimp the cable "outwards" instead of "inline" to change the pull.


----------



## timo96 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think 6700 and 5700 will work, but I had problems getting a 6700 to shift correctly on 9 speed bar ends, so don't quote me on that. 

6600, 5600, and 7900 will work. Lots of 7900 out there, obviously. Try Merlin in the UK for 5600 / 6600. 
You could also go with a Shimano mountain bike derailleur. Not ideal, but most of them (but not dyna shift) will work and can be had cheaply.


----------

